# South Dakota Taxidermy Competition



## topnotch

It was a great show again, I think there was 120-140 different pieces with taxidemists from 3 or 4 states competing. From full body mt lions attacking full body deer all the way down to small fish and birds and rodents. Rick had some nice looking birds there.

Heres some of the stuff i took to the 09 competition

first pic is a walleye skin mount, I received first place and best of category with this mount, once you achieve best of category in professional division you have to compete in masters in that category (fish), It also recieved the mckenzie taxidermists choice award for best fish (all the taxidermists vote for their favorite fish in the comp.) they have this for birds, mammals and deer as well

I also did another ice fishing scene with a replica walleye that i cast off of a mold I made of a 20 inch fish.

I got second with that and also with a customer perch

not pictured are my archery deer and goldeneye duck i took 3rd with










top view


----------



## Matt Jones

Congrats on the awards! Those are some fantastic fish, I'm amazed you were competing in professional...that walleye is nice enough to where it looks like it could have won in masters. :beer:

I was hoping to make it down for the show. Hopefully I can next year. It sounds like you guys had a great turnout.


----------



## Rick Acker

I know I voted for that Walleye as best Fish! Matt, kind of reminds you of Andy's last year...The Walleye?


----------



## Colt

That walleye is INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!


----------



## Conservit

Ditto...all very nice, but the Walleye could be as good as I have ever seen!
:beer:


----------



## bearhunter

SUPERB walleye mount dude 8) it's about time a fish is mounted without the mouth open and gills flared. also very good color and shape


----------



## Matt Jones

Rick, it does remind me of Andy's...as do the ribbons for each. I still can't believe there weren't any fish at the ND show!


----------



## topnotch

really no fish at the nd show?
i should make it up there one of these years
how many total pieces do you usually have, pm me if you want


----------



## Rick Acker

topnotch said:


> really no fish at the nd show?
> i should make it up there one of these years
> how many total pieces do you usually have, pm me if you want


Our show has been down the last few years...The economy and a combination of things. Birds were up this year, but fish were a no show. I would say on average we are as big as the S.D. show this past year. We have some very good fish guys, but nobody brought any for some reason. It would be awesome to have you make it sometime! :beer:


----------

